# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  بطولات الجلافيط المحمولة جوا بقلم أبوشيبة

## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*ما سطره المبدع مامون ابوشيبة فى عموده اليوم مسابقة رمضان مسابقة رمضاناختر الإجابة الصحيحة من الخيارات الأربعة لكل سؤال.


* ما هي أشهر وأذكى حالة تلاعب وتواطؤ شهدتها الملاعب الأفريقية؟


ـ تبديل الحكام الأصليين بحكام آخرين.


ـ السفر مع الحكام والمراقب في طائرة واحدة.


ـ آسيا قيت.


ـ تبديل رقم لاعب مطرود 2 برقم لاعب مصاب 12


* إداريو فريق مشارك في بطولة أفريقية إقليمية حاولوا استمالة حكم من نفس جنسيتهم ليؤثر في نتائج مباريات فرق أخرى مشاركة في نفس البطولة ما هو اسم ذلك الحكم الذي رفض التلاعب؟


ـ عبدالله الموردابي.


ـ عبدالله الهلب.


ـ عبدالله الأنكر.


ـ عبدالله القرقور.


* في أول سابقة من نوعها لفريق سوداني تم ضبط لاعب متلبساً بتعاطي المنشطات في بطولة الكؤوس العربية وتم إيقافه.. ما اسم المادة المنشطة التي ظهرت في التحليل؟


ـ الكورتيزون.


ـ الكركدي.


ـ الكوكاكولا.


ـ الكيراتين.


* حكم موزمبيقي يحمل اسماً هندياً واشتهر باحتساب ركلات الجزاء (على الطريقة الهندية) خارج قانون الحالات التسع، مثل ارتطام الكرة بظهر اللاعب، أو شنكلة المهاجم للمدافع من الخلف وإسقاطه على الكرة، أو القفز على جسم المدافع والسقوط معه أرضاً، أو السقوط على الأرض دون سبب.. من اسم ذلك الحكم؟


ـ شامي كابور.


ـ دهرا مندرا.


ـ ميرانجي كانياس.


ـ اميتاب باتشان.


* نشرت صحيفة الهداف الجزائرية من قبل خبراً مدسوساً للوقيعة بين رئيس نادٍ مرافق لفريقه في الجزائر والنادي المستضيف.. وعندما تمت زيارة مكاتب الصحيفة والاستفسار عن مصدر الخبر أفادت رئيس تحرير الصحيفة بأن المعلومة جاءتهم عن طريق:


ـ رسالة هاتفية من جزر القمر.


ـ فاكس من شنقلي طوباية.


ـ مكالمة من البحرين.


ـ إيميل من السودان.


* موقع الكتروني لمؤسسة مصرية كبيرة سبق أن نشر خبراً عن حكاية جاسوسية مدهشة، والقصة يمكن أن تصلح كسيناريو لفيلم سينمائي.. فما هو أنسب اسم للفيلم السينمائي الذي يتفق مع القصة؟


ـ أنف وثلاثة عيون.


ـ رحلة المليون.


ـ وكالة البلح.


ـ الرصاصة لا تزال في جيبي.


* كتب أحد الصحفيين الشباب مؤكداً وقبل إحدى المباريات الأفريقية مشاهدته لشخصية اشتهرت بسرعة في الفترة الأخيرة برفقة شخص أفريقي في إحدى الكافتريات الأنيقة بالخرطوم فما هوية ذلك الشخص الأفريقي:


ـ رجل فضاء.


ـ رجل أعمال.


ـ رجل دين.


ـ رجل خط.


* في عقود الثلاثينات والأربعينات لم تكن هناك دوريات للكرة السودانية فكان النشاط يقتصر على المواجهات الحبية والكؤوس التي يتم طرحها للتنافس عبر دورات قصيرة فيا ترى أياً من الكؤوس القديمة يلفت نظرك ويثير اهتمامك؟


ـ كأس البلدية.


ـ كأس الملجأ.


ـ كأس أحمد يسن.


ـ كأس همفري. 


* الكثيرون لا يعرفون إن حادثة التواطؤ مع الحكم والمراقب لتحويل رقم اللاعب الأساسي المطرود الذي يحمل الرقم 2 إلى رقم لاعب مصاب يحمل الرقم 12 حدث معها في نفس العملية تواطؤ بتحويل رقم هداف خطير يحمل لقباً برازيلياً تم إنذاره في المباراة، إلى رقم لاعب آخر يلعب في الطرف واشتهر (بالبرشمة) ولا يؤثر عليه الإنذار، وذلك حتى لا يتوقف الهداف وبنفس طريقة إضافة الرقم (1) للرقم (2) ليصبح (12) فما هي الأرقام الأخرى التي حدث فيها التلاعب؟


ـ تحويل الرقم من 11 إلى 111


ـ تحويل الرقم من 1 إلى 11


ـ تحويل الرقم من 15 إلى 151


_ تحويل الرقم من 9 إلى 19


* حكم أفريقي شهير تعرض للاعتداء من جماهير صاحب الأرض جوار الفندق عقب مباراة أفريقية حاسمة بتونس فتعرض الحكم لإصابة ولكن كان هناك صديقاً حميماً له رجل (شهم) من غير أهل البلد كان يقيم معه في الفندق وأوصله إلى المستشفى والتقط معه ومع طاقمه صوراً تذكارية نشرت عبر الإنترنت فما اسم ذلك الحكم الأفريقي؟


ـ كويمان كوليبالي.


ـ كوفي كودجا.


ـ المصري محمد فاروق.


_ الجزائري بنوزة.


* من هو اللاعب البرازيلي (المحترف) الذي يلعب رسمياً لنادي أوكبي يونايتيد النيجيري (للهواة) بصفة الإعارة ولم يزر نيجيريا في حياته قط ولم يسمع به ناديه النيجيري؟


ـ جيان لالانا.


ـ روبرتو باولينو.


ـ روبيرو.


ـ كواريزما دي سوزا.


* رئيس نادٍ راحل اعترف بكل شجاعة من خلال حديث صحفي عن حالة تلاعب قام بها بعض منسوبي ناديه بالتواطؤ مع حكم ومراقب مباراة أفريقية أداها ناديه وغرضها إنقاذ لاعبين أساسيين من الإيقاف.. وقد وصف ذلك الرئيس الراحل صاحب الشعبية الكبيرة تلك العملية بعبارة:


ـ سقطة لا تغتفر.


ـ عملية قذرة شوهت سمعتنا.


ـ عمل يزكم الأنوف.


ـ وصمة عار في جبين النادي.







*

----------


## najma

*يسلم القلم

فضائح كبري
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*ههههههههه كل يوم فضيحة . العياذة بالله . والله تاني اذا شالو كأس العالم . الفيهم اتعرفت 
*

----------


## محمد star

*فضائح بجلاجل
                        	*

----------

